# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box تحديثات :  Avator Dongle ver1.0.0.19 Released Added WIFI Repair for MTK SmartPhones

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Avator Dongle ver1.0.0.19 Released Added WIFI Repair for MTK SmartPhones* *Avator Dongle ver1.0.0.19 Released Added WIFI Repair for MTK SmartPhones*  Code:- Added Dual WIFI for MTK SmartPhones By ADB
Supported Models : MT65XX eMMC Based Phones only
- Minor User Interface bugs fixed  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   _More News Soon  
Br
Puneet5154-AvatorBox HelpDesk_

----------

